

Is golang good fit for chess engine? (performance wise) - ssijak
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20401135/is-go-a-nice-fit-for-a-chess-engine

======
tompko
There are some parts of the engine like move generation and searching that are
nicely parallelizable with goroutines. As far as I know Go provides limited
support for intrinsics, but you can always use C or assembly to provide access
to things like __builtin_ffsll or _BitScanForward64 if you're using bitboards.
You should be able to avoid any GC based slowdowns by using stack based
variables for most functions, so in that respect it shouldn't be any slower
than the corresponding C code. I've only dabbled in Go myself, but from what
I've seen it's at least worth a try.

~~~
ssijak
Thanks for the answer. I just wonder why was it so hard for people on
stackoverflow to put meaningful answer instead closing the question for no
reason..

